# True ameraucana?



## jaystyles75 (Jul 7, 2013)

I always thought this girl is an ameraucana. However, I know for sure she is laying cream colored eggs. I know they are hers, because I have witnessed it happen 3 days in a row.









The top blue egg is from our other ameraucana. The middle one is hers (pidge), and the bottom is from a faveralle.

Has anyone ever heard of ameraucanas laying anything but blue or green?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

As far as I am aware true Ameraucana's lay blue eggs only. Easter Eggers can lay a wide variety of colors in blues, pinks , and greens in various shades.


----------



## jaystyles75 (Jul 7, 2013)

Apyl said:


> As far as I am aware true Ameraucana's lay blue eggs only. Easter Eggers can lay a wide variety of colors in blues, pinks , and greens in various shades.


She looks just like our other ameraucana except for the coloring. I know they don't have Easter eggers where we got her. Im wondering if she has a mix of another breed


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

jaystyles75 said:


> She looks just like our other ameraucana except for the coloring. I know they don't have Easter eggers where we got her. Im wondering if she has a mix of another breed


Thats what EEs are, mixes of breeds. To be an EE it has to lay an egg with a blue egg shell though. So it's not an EE.
It's definitely not a true Ameraucana. Ameraucanas don't lay cream eggs and it is not one of the standard colors as outlined by the APA.
This is a really good explanation of the differences in EEs, Ameraucanas and Araucanas. http://www.backyardpoultrymag.com/2-3/john_w_blehm/

She is a beautiful hen though!


----------



## jaystyles75 (Jul 7, 2013)

LittleWings said:


> Thats what EEs are, mixes of breeds. To be an EE it has to lay an egg with a blue egg shell though. So it's not an EE.
> It's definitely not a true Ameraucana. Ameraucanas don't lay cream eggs and it is not one of the standard colors as outlined by the APA.
> This is a really good explanation of the differences in EEs, Ameraucanas and Araucanas. http://www.backyardpoultrymag.com/2-3/john_w_blehm/
> 
> She is a beautiful hen though!


Thanks littlewings! Great info. The breeder that we got her from swears she is a true ameraucana. I really don't care what she is, she is super sweet, and so far, seems to be our best layer. I thought those eggs were coming from our 3 faveralles for at least a week until I actually saw her. Our girls just started laying about 3 weeks ago. I'm still not sure if they all are laying.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Easter eggers posses the blue gene, which gives their eggs the possible variety of colors. They do not have to lay blue eggs in order to be Easter Eggers.

" Easter Eggers can lay eggs that are light brown, sage green, turquoise, blue, sky blue, light olive green, spring pea green, or dark olive green. "
http://info.mannapro.com/mannaproan...Chicken-Breed-Spotlight-Easter-Egger-Chickens

So basically if the breeder you got the chicken from has any other breed in premises maybe they got loose at some point and your chicken is the offspring.


----------



## jaystyles75 (Jul 7, 2013)

Yes, I'm thinking she is not full ameraucana. Physically she looks 100%. I will keep an eye out to see if her eggs change as she gets older. I'm not complaining tho, she gives us the most eggs, and they are beautiful


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm not saying they have to lay a blue egg to be an EE, I'm saying the egg shell has to be blue. The shade of brown that is applied on top of the blue makes it the light brown, sage green, turquoise etc color.


----------



## jaystyles75 (Jul 7, 2013)

LittleWings said:


> I'm not saying they have to lay a blue egg to be an EE, I'm saying the egg shell has to be blue. The shade of brown that is applied on top of the blue makes it the light brown, sage green, turquoise etc color.


Her eggs are such a creamy white they have almost no color definitely not blue


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

By looking at her I would have bet she laid a blue egg. Most hens with pea combs do.


----------



## jaystyles75 (Jul 7, 2013)

LittleWings said:


> By looking at her I would have bet she laid a blue egg. Most hens with pea combs do.


I know! She looks the part. Maybe she just has a mutant gdne


----------

